# Few of my recent realistic oil paintings - I am open to review, so please share your views



## ramyasadasivam (Dec 28, 2021)

I have been practising oil painting for 11 years now, I am a self learning artist. I learnt a lot from senior artists such as Vladimir Volegov, Sergei Marshinikov, Jeremy Lipking, Anna Rose Bain, Damian and others. Please share your reviews, please tell me what you think about them 

*College going girl*










*Oil on canvas, 20 * 16 inches, year of completion 2016*

There are several such *oil paintings for sale* on my site. Please check them too.

Education has not reached a lot of villages in India, however, she is managing to go to the college. What she is wearing is half-saree, a traditional wear that most of our women wear. Most men of our country think women who are very traditional are very desirable  

*A woman praying to pillaiyar*










*Oil on canvas, 36 * 24 inches, year of completion 2014 *Arranged marriage concepts are quite common in India. Parents look for their prospective son/daughter in law through marriage brokers, matrimonial sites, through friends and relatives. Once when the engagement is over and the marriage is fixed, the bride and bridegroom get to see each other, try to communicate and intend to understand each other. She is one such normal Indian woman praying pillayar for a good husband who would allow her to work post-marriage.

*Man making pot











Oil on canvas, 20 * 16 inches, year of completion 2015 *Pottery is one of the most sensible occupations in India. Pots are a creation out of a lot of research. It keeps the water naturally cool and alkaline which is very good for health. However the art of pot making is dying. The business may not be lucrative but being in a hot country like India, I know the need of this service industry.

*Woman Kneeding dough











Oil on canvas, 20 * 16 inches, year of completion 2017 *Rotti is a very common food in India. It is made of wheat. Our women love to cook and they do it very passionately. Here is one such woman and as you can see there is no access to gas or gas stove and yet she is cooking with a lot of love and with care for her loved ones in mind.


*Bullock Cart











Oil on canvas, 36 * 48 inches, year of completion 2017 *Agriculture is a main occupation in India. Cows are a part of agriculture, dairy and transportation in our villages. We do not strain them much but we do use them. They are one among us. Here is a scene of a man in bullock cart transporting along with his partners (cows) somewhere. The vast difference in values, shadows and bright light excites me. Most of my paintings reflect day light.

*Woman preparing chappaathi











Oil on canvas, 24 * 36 inches, year of completion 2015 *India is still a developing country. Usage of wooden log is very common. These women work very hard, but they don’t show it on their face, neither do they give their spirits up. Chappaathi is a common dish in India which is prepared from wheat. It is considered very healthy and the whole of north India consume this for all the three whiles.

There are several such *oil paintings for sale* on my site. Please check them too.


----------



## uncongoals (10 mo ago)

Very inspiring work, I definitely will love to follow your transition to becoming a complete professional artist. Your work shows your uniqueness and story capturing talent. Would you prefer a more detailed critique in a public or more professional contacting environment ?


----------



## Suhail (11 mo ago)

These are beautiful paintings. Using oil paints can take a while to understand their characteristics and properties but you have managed that really well. Oil painting can be very challenging, initially, but extremely rewarding. The slow drying time is one of its advantages as it allows the painter tremendous flexibility.

To me personally, mastering shadows is a key when working with oil paints which can add greater depth to a 2-dimensional surface.

Well done, really beautiful paintings and I would like to see more of your paintings.


----------



## ramyasadasivam (Dec 28, 2021)

uncongoals said:


> Very inspiring work, I definitely will love to follow your transition to becoming a complete professional artist. Your work shows your uniqueness and story capturing talent. Would you prefer a more detailed critique in a public or more professional contacting environment ?


No problem go for it <3


----------



## ramyasadasivam (Dec 28, 2021)

Suhail said:


> These are beautiful paintings. Using oil paints can take a while to understand their characteristics and properties but you have managed that really well. Oil painting can be very challenging, initially, but extremely rewarding. The slow drying time is one of its advantages as it allows the painter tremendous flexibility.
> 
> To me personally, mastering shadows is a key when working with oil paints which can add greater depth to a 2-dimensional surface.
> 
> Well done, really beautiful paintings and I would like to see more of your paintings.


Thank you SUhail


----------



## Jijijifv (May 21, 2021)

That's tremendous , would you be interested in me commissioning a work with you , hmu. I will show you the picture I want painted. And I will certainly pay you


----------



## Lucian (Nov 1, 2021)

You have an unique style. 😎 How do you come up with the idea for the scenes in your paintings? Do you use reference photos?


----------

